# Metal Shaper “Rhodes” - $750 (Sacramento, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 18, 2019)

Metal Shaper “Rhodes”
					

Rhodes 7” metal shaper. Made in USA. Serial number 1103. Original vise that can be swiveled. 1/2 HP motor. Everything works. $750 OBO Call or Text Only No Emails



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2019)

Yep,
That's my old Shaper.
I think I did well with my Jacob's flex collet chucks.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 18, 2019)

Janderso said:


> Yep,
> That's my old Shaper.
> I think I did well with my Jacob's flex collet chucks.



Was that a trade?

Glad to hear you're not feeling buyer's remorse.

So what's the story? That guy in Penryn lists a lot of machining related stuff.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2019)

Yes,
I traded my shaper for the 2 Jacobs spindle flex collet chucks and a full set of collets, most have never been used 
I have no remorse. I'll probably sell one of the chucks after I finish making the pin.
From what I understand he buys and sells all over the place.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 18, 2019)

I imagine the collets will get much more use.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 18, 2019)

What is the deal with reasonably priced shapers recently and me with the toy budget blown out... 

No more new toys for me until the shop is back in order and I've actually made something.


----------



## cjtoombs (Nov 19, 2019)

Back in my shaper buying days I might have jumped on that and had a road trip with the wife.  No more room and plenty of shapers still in the shop.


----------

